
 Ugh fields - wglb
http://lesswrong.com/lw/21b/ugh_fields/
======
BrandonM
Anyone have any ideas of what some common ugh fields might be? I can't seem to
come up with anything of my own.

~~~
lobo-tuerto
It could be any activity you know you have to do, but instead you end up
procrastinating, or doing totally unrelated.

For example, you know you have to finish that school project, but instead of
getting into "work" mode, your mind starts to wander and you go and watch
youtube videos all day instead.

